# P22 is kaput



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

I took my P22 to the range Friday and put 100 rounds through it. This is the third time I have fired it with a total of 350 rounds. I clean after every session.

The barrel is ruined. Looks like a nasty ragged gouge near the business end of the inner barrel. I noticed it was spitting a bit of hot debris near the end but didn't realize it was so badly damaged. This is the first firearm damage I have ever seen, aside from a few 60+ year old guns I inherited from my father, and even those weren't this bad.

I knew I should have held out for the Ruger SR22!

So now I get to experience Walther customer service. Any advice from the peanut gallery?

-Gruesome


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I sent my P-22 in to Smith & Wesson, who does the service on Walthers. They returned it in good working order, in 8 days. Call and ask.


----------



## Deputy (Mar 20, 2009)

Is it a S&W version or from the "new" Walther. If it's from the "new" Walther than you will have to send it to them to have it fixed. Even if it is a S&W, you may have to send it to the new Walther. I would call first.
S&W customer service was quite good. Not sure what the new Walther is like, but I guess you will find out.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

"Nasty ragged gouge"? How'd that happen? Did a piece of metal fall off?
And which end do you consider "the business end"?

What ammunition were you using?
Did you notice any unusual discharges, noises, or even once a lack of appropriate noise?

Any further information you might add will come in handy.


----------



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

Thread resurrection time!

It wasn't the gun that was kaput, it was the stupid owner! In computer terms we call this either an ID ten T problem (ID10T) or a PEBCAK (Problem Exists Between Chair And Keyboard.)

The nasty ragged gouge wasn't metal missing, it was extra metal, as in heavy lead deposits. It sure LOOKED like missing metal to me, but this is my first encounter with the phenomenon so I knew precisely zilch about it. I was doing some research to have my story straight when I called for service, and I found a LOT of info about the sh!tty Remington Thunderbolt ammo I was using. That got me to realizing I had lead in the barrel. I got out the brush and laid waste to that barrel for a while, and after maybe 400 strokes the gunk was gone.

Not exactly a hard lesson, but one I needed to learn; my 22 needs extra care and attention lest it get gummed up. 

Now what do I do with these 900 rounds of Thunderbolt crap?

-Gruesome


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I'll take those thunderbolts, but I doubt it would be practical to get them here. I don't love them but my 10/22 doesn't hate them.
Goldwing


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm working my way through a box of those - 10 at a time to foul the barrel before shooting better stuff. I reckon I have another 6 months supply left at one range visit/week ...

Glad you sorted it out finally.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Interesting story. I have shot many Thunderbolts, but I haven't noticed the problem with leading however, perhaps I haven't checked closely enough. What I'm wondering more about now is that I do shoot a lot of LRN 38 spl. and I guess I need to plan on brushing out the barrels more often than I have been doing. Thanks for the info.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

This http://www.brownells.com/aspx/learn/learndetail.aspx?lid=10713

Works like a champ


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hmmmmm, I'd take those Thunderbolts too as I've never had a leading problem like OP described and all of my guns love them. Always amazed how performance can vary so much from one gun to another.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I only shoot minimags. They have a coating over the lead - so, no lead build ups.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> I only shoot minimags. They have a coating over the lead - so, no lead build ups.


Wish I could find a good enough supply to say that. I only use mine on special occasions (birthdays, weddings, etc.)


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I think it's the newer Thunderbolt ammo. I bought a bulk-packed 500-count box several months ago, and ran 50 rounds through a just-boresnake-cleaned Ruger MKII stainless pistol. Starting at about round #35, the shot-group on my 10-yard target began to open up, and at about shot #43, I noticed the bullets beginning to keyhole (strike the target sideways, leaving a side-profile-outline of the bullet). My Ruger's barrel, like user Gruesome's P22 barrel, above, was absolutely caked with lead. All this in just 50 rounds of moderately-paced shooting (one shot every 5 seconds or so, 10-20 seconds for a mag change and to get back on target). I bought and promptly ruined a new bore brush getting all the lead out, and put the rest of that box in the back of the ammo locker with a "Do not use -- leads badly" note on it.

This pistol has fired thousands of rounds of various ammo over the last decade, and has never had a leading problem before.

Even with .22 ammo being scarce, I'm getting more and more picky about the brands and bullets styles I will buy; I'm not rich enough to throw away money buying crappy ammo.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Back in the day when I had a gun that just refused to shoot up to it's potential, I would lap the barrel. It is time consuming but I have taken rifles that wouldn't shoot 1.5 M.O.A., lapped them and had them shooting Sub M.O.A. in an hour without changing anything else. Another benefit is that the barrels cleaned up a lot faster than before they were lapped. I have never tried it on a pistol but it might be an answer to the barrels fouling so fast. I am going to do a before and after test on my G21 this weekend. I will post the results.
Goldwing


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Gruesome said:


> Thread resurrection time!
> 
> It wasn't the gun that was kaput, it was the stupid owner! In computer terms we call this either an ID ten T problem (ID10T) or a PEBCAK (Problem Exists Between Chair And Keyboard.)
> 
> ...


I had a P22 a few years back, and it did the same thing! One time when I was cleaning the bore, it was pushing long strands of lead out the other end of the barrel! I did not know if it was an ammo issue or the barrel, but the next time I went back to the range, I did not have this issue. I don't remember what .22 ammo I was using, or if on the second range trip, I used different ammo. I can't remember, in all my years of shooting, of ever having that before.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

SailDesign said:


> Wish I could find a good enough supply to say that. I only use mine on special occasions (birthdays, weddings, etc.)


I managed to get some here and there. I saved up 2500 rounds of them, plus 300 more to shoot on a future trip


----------

